# C60 Redesign



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

I was wondering if anybody has some thought if Colnago will redesign the C60 for 2018. I like the C60 but interested in direct mount brakes and was thinking if Colnago redesigns C60 maybe new one will have direct mount brakes. Never ridden direct mount brakes but have been told they are an upgrade over standard mount brakes. What is the refresh schedule Colnago follows?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Direct mounts are definitely better.
I would have bought the new Pinarello if it had them.
Colnago has them on other models.


----------

